# Retro 'E' Session



## littlesandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Living in a small city with so many wedding/portrait photographers a lot of locations get recycled over and over. I love the innocence in early pictures from mid-20th century, and I wanted to bring that out and have a bit of my own personal touch to a photoshoot which is where models come in. Hopefully my potential brides and grooms will realize that even the most unlikely background can turn into something awesome in pictures and you don't need trees and flowers in the background of all your wedding photos!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4689301447_29cd363acf_b.jpg[img]

8.
[img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4689935628_bf40294c43_b.jpg

9.





10.





11.





12.





Thanks for looking


----------



## twocolor (Jun 12, 2010)

Love 'em!!!  Great job!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the locations etc are great. The pictures all look REALLY washed out to me. The woman/man blends in with the backgrounds in quite a few. Not sure if its my monitor but thats just my 2cp.


----------



## littlesandra (Jun 12, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I think the locations etc are great. The pictures all look REALLY washed out to me. The woman/man blends in with the backgrounds in quite a few. Not sure if its my monitor but thats just my 2cp.



Thanks for that! It was delibrate, it was the editing process I did.. kind of the style I work with. I'm still trying to perfect it.


----------



## bkristopher (Jun 22, 2010)

I love #4. Geometric environments are very appealing to me.  Very blue note!


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW. These are great for REAL.


----------



## DAKK (Sep 22, 2011)

A closer shot on #10 could have been alot better. Theres too much surrounding him to draw any attention to him.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2011)

I see where you are going with this but they come out soft.  You either need to sharpen your output or these shots are soft.

But I do like the set other than the softness and some are a little of the top and a little washed out.


----------



## edddial (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice... I like them all..


----------



## Stanza (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice nice job!! I love it.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 22, 2011)

Great job indeed!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 23, 2011)

This type of processing is becoming very popular (especially so in the Dallas area).  The processing actually can make a sharp photo look less so because they have a lot of built in internal blurs.  (It always freaks me out a bit to take a photo I've worked hard to make crisp and then make it soft).  One thing I've done in the past to bring back the sharpness when doing vintage is to use a strong edge sharpener.  (I use Boutwell's Magic Glasses).  That way you still have the toning, but can bring back the sharpness.

At any rate, this is a type of processing that might be around for a while.

Anyhoo, I really like the series because of how it's all tied together:  The locations, the retro attire, and the processing.  Well done.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty cool except for 6. The small pieces of rail in the left corner are distracting. I would clone those out. Love the one of them in the cafe. Fav is #2. It really looks retro.


----------



## chipritchard (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Job!!  I just love a Retro theme.  Wish more couples were willing to go this route.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

Just realized DAKK resurrected an old thread!!!


----------



## doro (Oct 8, 2011)

These are fantastic!! The locations chosen for the shooting are great, the angles and the compositions are very well chosen. In some pictures the contrast between the white dress of the lady and the black pants of the man is very strong and pleasant.


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 8, 2011)

Going from images 9 to 10 look like he pushed her off the wall, and is smiling about it. It's an odd sequence.


----------

